# كتاب فى الحماية الكاثودية



## محمود الوصيف (17 فبراير 2014)

*السلام عليكم*

كتاب باللغة العربية عن :34: الحماية الكاثودية :34: والكتاب ده من الشركة المصرية لأنابيب البترول وده الرابط :


http://www.4shared.com/office/CsTpn0mu/cathodic_protection.html


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (17 فبراير 2014)

*Cathodic Protection 1*

See attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (17 فبراير 2014)

*Cathodic Protection 2*

See attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (17 فبراير 2014)

*Chapter 1*

See attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (17 فبراير 2014)

*Chapter 2*

See attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (17 فبراير 2014)

*Chapter 3*

See attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (17 فبراير 2014)

*Chapter 4*

See attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (17 فبراير 2014)

*Chapter 5*

See attached file


----------



## Ismail Abdallah (17 فبراير 2014)

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (18 فبراير 2014)

*Chapter 6*

see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (18 فبراير 2014)

*Chapter 7*

see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (18 فبراير 2014)

*Chapter 8*

see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (18 فبراير 2014)

*Chapter 9*

see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (18 فبراير 2014)

*Chapter 10*

see attached file


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 فبراير 2014)

*Chapter 10,11,12*

see attached files


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 فبراير 2014)

*Chapter 13,14*

see attached files


----------



## المهندس غزوان (22 فبراير 2014)

شكرا عاشت الايادي


----------



## elsayed80 (4 أبريل 2014)

مشكور


----------



## yousefegyp (21 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا ربنا يباركلك


----------



## بيهو (3 يناير 2015)

ألف الف شكر على هذا الكتاب القيم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## neji (27 يناير 2015)

سيد صلاح الصاوى قال:


> See attached file


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
سؤالي لماذا يتم اضافة الالمنيوم لاقطاب التضحة من الزنك لحماية هياكل السفن و لا يكتفي بمادة الزنك خاصة و انها افضل من الاليمنيوم لذلك الغرض


----------



## وسام بغداد (8 يونيو 2015)

مشكور أخي ..جزاك الله خير الجزاء .. ((متحدون نقف متفرقون نسقط ))


----------



## أبونوافل (26 يوليو 2018)

محمود الوصيف قال:


> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> كتاب باللغة العربية عن :34: الحماية الكاثودية :34: والكتاب ده من الشركة المصرية لأنابيب البترول وده الرابط :
> 
> ...


ياريت تحديث الرابط من جديد وشكرا


----------

